# American Boxwood shrub is dying



## march7 (May 9, 2008)

Here's a good link to read. There are a lot of possibilities and it's hard to say without more details on exactly what's happening. Is the bark sloughing off? Does the soil drain well? Is it planted in full sun?

http://jccwmg.org/boxwood.htm

I hope this helps,
march7


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

Assuming you are watering evenly, it could be drainage. Also make sure there is enough room between the shrubs so sun can get through.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

The fact that your boxwood is dying on the house side makes me suspicious of alkaline leaching from your foundation. Do you have a concrete or block foundation that the shrubs are planted near? If so this can ocassionally cause an alkaline soil condition which may need correcting. A soil PH will tell,see a *good* garden center (not a big box store) or better yet a county cooperative horticulture agent.they will be able to advise you.


----------

